# Which Manufacturer are you a fan of?



## Scott K (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sure many of you deal with specific manufacturers and their reps regularly as you carry certain products as part of your offering. You may have gone to their factory training, or have a good relationship with a good local rep (or both). I don't want this to focus on the bad, only on the positive expieriences (don't' want to create a pissing match). But I'd appreciate it if you mentioned some of your favourtie manufacturers and why you are a fan of them? Not just good products, I want to hear stories of support, interaction, etc. Perhaps it's the way the company is run, or the tour of the factory and the way they build their products, or the fact it's American made still, or the factory training and how they support their product every step of the way? What keeps you on the bandwagon? And has your faith wavered at all?


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

AY Mcdonald. 

We install alot of their water driven sump pumps. I had a problem with one, (bad switch) and the rep made it right, and was easy to contact. Pluse he checked in to make sure all was good. They are a pretty big company, and the guy treated us like we were his biggest customer, and were only a 2 man shop. 

Great customer service.


----------



## TheMaster (Jun 12, 2009)

I like Delta faucets but not a fan of recent changes they have made. I get the best support from the rep that you can possibly get from anyone anywhere. He's been the rep for years and it shows...he knows his product.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Briggs


























:jester:


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Toto, Moen, Triangle Tube boilers, Coleman furnaces.
Mostly because of their warranty and support. But mostly because I have grown accustomed to their reliability.:thumbsup:


----------



## SummPlumb (Feb 19, 2010)

Delta, Kohler, Jones Stephens, Charlotte, Flowgaurd Gold, Zurn, Nibco, Zoeller, Oatey, etc..


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Gerber, because they make an excellent toilet and faucet and do not sell them in box stores. Not bad on their prices for the quality they give either. They are one of the few manufacturers left that are pro plumber.


----------



## ckoch407 (Sep 30, 2009)

Uponor because they have a great product, will come to your shop to train and certify everybody, and they have great support. The first job I did with Uponor they came out with a truckload of tools and material and let us use every bit of what they had and was on site all day to see it though. I probably used $1500+ worth of stuff off their truck. Also a favorite of mine because they cannot be bought in box stores. You have to be certified to install their product for them to honor their warranty. They are also fighting to make residential fire sprinklers mandatory and to keep it in the scope of plumbing license so you dont need extra licenses to do it.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Delta great product, easy to find parts 

Toto, In my opinion the best toilets in the world

Bradford White water heaters, if there is a problem I don't have to call in with the serial# and wait 3 days to get parts. However that may have change with the introduction f the new Icon system.

Rinnai, I don't install a lot of them, but the make a good product.

I've installed some Huntington brass faucets for some of my crackpad leasing customers and they have held up really well for cheap faucet

I only use Wilkins prvs and rpzs

Other than that I have no other brand loyalties, I try to avoid Watts ball valves I've had bad luck with them


----------



## jimclemmer (Mar 11, 2010)

hey friends......
I am great fan of delta faucets because they have great products, easy to find parts, cheaper then other, good services and it is most popular company.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Bosch Pro Tankless, good product, factory and local rep support is outstanding +

wookie


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Chicago Faucet.


----------



## Bayside500 (May 16, 2009)

jjbex said:


> Chicago Faucet.


i have installed some of those over my 30 years in the trade and can't ever remember having a problem out of the box with them.

they always seem to be built heavy duty and for easy service.


----------



## plumbpro (Mar 10, 2010)

Bayside500 said:


> i have installed some of those over my 30 years in the trade and can't ever remember having a problem out of the box with them.
> 
> they always seem to be built heavy duty and for easy service.


We have put several in over the years in commercial applications, always good and heavy. I have rebuilt a few backsplash mounted 3 compartment faucets at restaurants around here, they were there for years and years under heavy use. I'm not sure if they make residential stuff, or if they did-are they the same quality?


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

Recently I have had fantastic results with Moen. One client they sent a biscuit pull out spray as a replacement, another white pull out spray free. I was working with a tempering valve and dropped the ceramic piece on the floor and I could not find glue that was good enough to put a million pieces back together. They sent it to me free even after I explained that it was my fault, I dropped it.
Rheem ,Wolverine, Toto, flow guard.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I like the ones that make stuff that works...

Those that don't end up on my permanent Chyt List...


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

plumbpro said:


> We have put several in over the years in commercial applications, always good and heavy. I have rebuilt a few backsplash mounted 3 compartment faucets at restaurants around here, they were there for years and years under heavy use. I'm not sure if they make residential stuff, or if they did-are they the same quality?


When I service Chicago Faucets, I use the ceramic stem units. I love them.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

:blink:



wookie said:


> Bosch Pro Tankless, good product, factory and local rep support is outstanding +
> 
> wookie


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

plumbpro said:


> We have put several in over the years in commercial applications, always good and heavy. I have rebuilt a few backsplash mounted 3 compartment faucets at restaurants around here, they were there for years and years under heavy use. I'm not sure if they make residential stuff, or if they did-are they the same quality?


I think when Geberit bought Chi Fcts the residential line, called the Decorator Series (or something like that, can't remember) was eliminated. It was real fancy and real expensive, but high quality.

While I still like their stuff, their quality has gone down hill too, IMO. I'll take a metal handle on your #80 spray head, please. :whistling2:

I was told the #897 mop sink faucet is now made over seas in an effort to be competitive with the Fisher's of the world.


----------



## pauliplumber (Feb 9, 2009)

Delta, Moen, Kohler (as long as I'm not trying to track down a part, then I hate them) Gerber (Avalanche), Symmons, Fluidmaster fill valves, American ST (Cadet 3 and newer champions, everything else they make sux), Dewalt, Milwaukee, Ridgid, Insinkerator, General, Lenox, Korky(flappers), Whitlam (best teflon dope made),Charlotte, TomTom, Woodford,Turbo Torch, 

ok I'm done......:donatello:


----------



## lucius (Nov 3, 2009)

price_ pfister,premier,gerber ,nibco,watts,wilkins,american standard,moen, delta,sayco,proplus,zurn,sterling,flowguardgold,oatey,sioux chief,studor,fluidmaster,pedrolo,sta rite,simer,toto,briggs,eljer,kohler,crane,chicago faucets,indianabrass,falcon,sloan,durapro,emmax,flotec, ect,ect,ect, i'am not a fan just got to deal wiht all of them............._


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*Moen*

Moen because 


Kitchen faucet - MOE 7590SL Aberdeen pullout (Moen) 

^^^^

1225 cartridge friday morning, $178.00 to make it stop leaking.


Today, 

2 Monticello 2 handle faucets, both leaking on the pop-up assemblies. Had to remove and install 2 moen all metal pop-up assemblies, new traps. 

$269.00 for my time today. 

Kitchen sink faucet was 4 years old, had a hell of a time pulling that cartridge out (of course)

and the pop-up assemblies with that terrible design of a female adapter design for the tailpiece is what has *nearly $450.00 in my pockets in the last 24 hours.*

*I couldn't help myself! Thanx Moen! *


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Toilets: Toto, Gerber. I hate American Standard and Kohler.

Faucets: Moen, Grohe, Most of the Premier line. Certain Price Pfister models, most are crap though. I hate Delta with a passion. I think the Moen Positemp shower faucet is man's greatest achievment.

Electric water heaters: They are all more or less the same now adays. Rheam sold out and now sucks, bradform white uses the defective Apcom thermostats (they make a better tank though), so that just leaves American/Premier. If BW would stop using those crappy Apcom T-stats I would go Bradford White all the way.

Gas water heaters: Bradford White and American/Premier.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Protech said:


> Electric water heaters: They are all more or less the same now adays. Rheam sold out and now sucks, bradform white uses the defective Apcom thermostats



My new Bradford White electric water heater has Thermodisc thermostats not Apcom.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Really? Well, I guess my new electrics are Bradford White then.

Thanks for the tip :thumbsup:



ChrisConnor said:


> My new Bradford White electric water heater has Thermodisc thermostats not Apcom.


----------



## Richard Hilliard (Apr 10, 2010)

*What is up with Moen*

I am really impressed with Moen this year. I have had at least 6 clients with moen pull out spray faucets,white,biscut mainly where the paint is chipping and inside the valve body rusting.Each client received a brand new faucet that is nicer than the one that is being eplaced with no questions asked.

I was repairing a moen shower valve and it had a ceramic handle assembly. I had it in my vhand and the home owner decided to show me how the shower worked. he turned the water on while I was in the shower and I dropped the ceramic piece and it laid on the showrr floor in a thousand pieces. Moen replaced that ceramic piece free of charge after i explained what happened.

My hat is off to moen and thier phone representitives.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I like Rheem/Ruud w/h's. Thanks for the info; I didn't know Gerber didn't sell to home cheapo.


----------



## wookie (Dec 16, 2008)

Protech said:


> :blink:


Bosch Pro Tankless not the old aquastar you're thinking of.

wookie


----------

